# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Fairphone 2, modular smartphone, Fairphone, Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fairphone

Home page - fairphone.com/phone

----------


## Airicist

Fairphone 2: Modular design for you to open and repair

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> Fairphone is a movement for fairer electronics. Get the first look at our modular design for repair as we present the prototype of the Fairphone 2.

----------


## Airicist

Designing the Fairphone 2
November 6, 2015




> The Fairphone team, with design partner Seymourpowell, explains the design principles that went into the Fairphone 2. The phone uses a modular design built for durability, longevity and to create social impact.
> Filmed in our London Pop-up Shop: 26-27 September 2015.

----------

